# Wolf... How bad?



## cbrgator (Aug 21, 2007)

How good/bad does Wolf work in your Glock? I'm not sure if I should trust it or not.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Never tried that in any of mine. I would think that it would work okay. What would make you think otherwise?


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I tried them in my .40 Glock and .45 SIG. they shoot fine and are not that dirty. My only problem was that the steel case has a lot of friction and I had a hard time getting my magazine full. After 5-6 rounds I could not push any more down. 

They shot fine though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've only used Wolf in rifles (AR, AK, SKS), but it works fine. I'd have no qualms about feeding a Glock with Wolf. Glocks are pretty tough.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I have shot hundreds of the wolf through my springfields (45, 40) and had absolutely no problems....To me it was no different than any other ammo I bought from Walmart or at the range....My .40 was always stiff to push any ammo into the mag but no matter what I put in the .45 they go in like butter..My XD9 is a little stiffer that the .45 but not as stiff as the .40 was..


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I wouldn't run Wolf unless it was significantly cheaper then everything else. I'm not worried about the steel case, more about the KB stories you here. I know that Wolf is VERY good about getting your gun replaced, but you can expect to be out for at least a month while that gets sorted out...not to mention any damage to yourself.

I'm sure the majority of people have no problems with it, but like I said, I don't mind paying an extra $20/1000 to have better ammo that I can reload as well.


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing about Wolf's quality, since I found a place where I could get 1k rounds pretty cheap. But I played it safe and picked up Speer Lawman instead , but 1k rounds was about $70 more than the Wolf. I havn't heard any kB stories about wolf, I was more worried about the steel casings possibly causing wear... and the general reliability of the ammo.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I've used Wolf ammo in my CZ, functioned ok, a little on the dirty side, I can only use it in the desert though because most indoor ranges around here don't allow steel casings.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Wolf steel cased ammo is prone to swelling. On some guns, this can cause FTE.

Glocks have unsupported chambers. The extra space around the case should allow Wolf rounds to eject more easily than chambers manufactured to tighter tolerances.

OTOH, swelling combined with unsupported chambers could be more prone to catastrophic failure. IE. kB!


----------

